
Show HN: keyzen - my touch typing trainer geared towards programmers. - wwwtyro
http://wwwtyro.github.com/keyzen/
======
joshkaufman
Excellent - I'm planning to use this with Z-Type
(<http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/>) to learn Colemak. Thanks!

~~~
wwwtyro
Wow - that's a lot of fun!

~~~
joshkaufman
Update: forked keyzen to make a Colemak version -
<https://github.com/eurekaoverdrive/keyzen-colemak>

------
epikur
Spacebar doesn't work in chrome/win7... unless I'm in incognito mode. I'm not
sure why.

------
kallus
Doesn't one learn faster by typing words instead of random letters?

~~~
prinny
I think this approach helps to avoid simply building up muscle memory for
certain words.

~~~
jtokoph
The touchtyping keyboard layouts are based on n-grams in real words

------
christiangenco
Finally, a reason to force myself to touch-type numbers.

